# Alternator Bracket needed for my 1982 VW Rabbit Diesel



## Dickard (Jan 23, 2012)

I need the alternator bracket that comes of the block which has the slot in it for belt tension.


----------



## RyanWankel (Dec 21, 2006)

You might get a response if you post this in the MK1 forum with WTB at the beginning of your post.


----------

